# blending fruit lose nutrients



## raider6969 (Mar 5, 2011)

is it true that putting fruits in my shake or  cooking the veggies makes them lose their nutrient and antioxidants?


----------



## patricio (Mar 5, 2011)

It is. Many vitamins and micronutrients are denaturalized when you cook them. 
You shouldn't be too concerned, though. Just eat a variety of both cooked and raw veggies and fruits together with your multivitamine and that's it.


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 5, 2011)

putting fruit in a shaker will not mess them up.  Even if you if u put fruit or veggies into a blender it shouldnt take out nutrients.  I do with above though that cooking can.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 5, 2011)

Blender actually makes it easier to digest by breaking it down. Will NOT take away any nutrients.

In fact you'll get more out of it.

I use a vitamix blender it brings anything to a perfectly smooth liquid.


----------



## carter1990 (Mar 5, 2011)

well you may not lose nutrients if you put them in your shake but its broken down by the blender before you put it in your body. Your body is designed to chew the food and break it down it your mouth. I was reading a book by dr. jeff mccombs called the lifeforceplan which is for eradicating candida but he suggests that some people need their vegetables cooked a little because the cellulose arond the vegetable makes it hard to absorb.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 5, 2011)

what about  steaming the veggies?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> putting fruit in a shaker will not mess them up. Even if you if u put fruit or veggies into a blender it shouldnt take out nutrients. I do with above though that cooking can.


Thank You. No way.. All the blended nutrients are going into the same cup. What.. do the nutrients magically float away into fruit heaven?? Cooked, yes, lots of loss, raw and blended I cant see any loss there.


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 5, 2011)

what about store bought fruit juice that say they're 100% fruit and have no sugar added.have those lost any nutrient before going into the bottle?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Mar 6, 2011)

Some antioxidants need to be cooked to be brought out...Lycopene I believe comes from cooked tomatoes, not raw.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 6, 2011)

DIVINITUS said:


> Some antioxidants need to be cooked to be brought out...Lycopene I believe comes from cooked tomatoes, not raw.



yep, its a balance.  A mix of cooked and raw probably best. 

A blender is the perfect set of teeth. You absolutely DO NOT lose anything by blending , you'll be able . As I said before, if anything, you'll be able to digest MORE or it, because its already broken down 100x more than your teeth can chew those plant cells and fibers.

Then when its in your stomach it already has a huge head start.


Bottom line, Steamed, cooked, raw, blended... its all good stuff... Eat it! It's the best stuff on Earth for the body!


----------



## raider6969 (Mar 6, 2011)

well put,thanx


----------

